# Matt Lucas: On Fighting in Thailand



## Todd Atkins Show (Feb 23, 2021)

‎The Todd Atkins Show: SEASON 2/EPISODE 3: MATT LUCAS on Apple Podcasts

Matt Lucas is a former professional Muay Thai fighter, commentator for Max Muay Thai, Social Media Manager for the Fairtex Training Center and host of the On Fighting in Thailand Podcast. In this episode we talk about his background in Muay Thai that led him to Thailand, the emergence of Thai fighters in ONE Championship and the various projects he is involved with that have allowed him to make a living in Thailand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

